# Daemon Commission work (picture heavy)



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

These are pictures of an army I did for a friend a couple of months back, its a 2000+ point Chaos Daemon army. I'm gonna post all the images in separate posts sticking to each god, first up Khorne...

Comment on what you guys think of them, one you like the most and so on :biggrin:

first of all the blood god Khorne!
Blood thirster

















Skull taker

















Soul Grinder

















Blood crusher









Flesh hounds









Karanak









Blood letters


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

The Prince of Chaos Slannesh

The Masque

















Daemonettes

















Seekers


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

its...good but i feel you used to much gloss I find a good way to get metallic red is to mix mithril silver with mechrite red.

Edit: the slaanesh is quite good.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

The Master of Fate and Change Tzeentch

Flamers

















Pink Horrors


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Your flame is very good though can't wait to see the nurgle.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

and the plague father Nurgle

Plague bearers

















And I will note to heretics, even though I've posted nothing but chaos so far I am actually a Pro-God Emperor player (main army being space marines) but they are being re-designed at the moment so I'm using Eldar and Necrons


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I was the old red ink that GW used to make, I used it on the red to try and get a blood soaked muscle look on the Khorne units, the flash has made it look more glossy ><


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

What no great unclean one?


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good there, nice to see a mix of daemons in an army, and those are very nice colours you've picked for the flamers. Never thought blue suited them myself.

One thing i'd suggest is thinning your paints a little, especially on the bloodcrusher it looks kinda thick. Other than that, all looks good to me.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

aye not yet he was short on money due to christmas and family I'm gonna push him to get one plus the new plastic pink horrors, no more metal arms breaking off muahahaha


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I see some good processing here. Good luck.


----------

